

Mozilla And Samsung Collaborate On Servo, NextGen Browser Engine Written in Rust - paddy_m
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/03/mozilla-and-samsung-collaborate-on-servo-mozillas-next-gen-browser-engine-for-tomorrows-multicore-processors/

======
paddy_m
This is really exciting. I'm glad to see rust being used for serious apps.
This is actually the first new browser engine that I know of being written in
the past 10 years.

